# Who fancies playing in a Texas scramble at Cooden in July????



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2015)

Have mentioned this before but Cooden GC has it's Open Week starting Monday 6th July with various competitions held throughout the 5 days.
One of these is a four man Texas Scramble, held on Friday 10th.
I'd like to enter a team and just putting it out there to see who fancies it?
Shotgun start from 9am.
Team entry cost is Â£112.00 (which works out at Â£28.00 each obviously!) and includes coffee on arrival but no food. Having said that, food will be available throughout the day and lunch will be on me (not literally but I'll take care of it ).
If you fancy coming along for a laugh, please let me know.
Rob


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 11, 2015)

Need to check the leave & holiday situation Smiffy, but I do like a Texas scramble, definitely interested.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 11, 2015)

Put me down Rob, do like the course


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2015)

No problems lads. Could you both pm me your full names, handicaps, home clubs and CDH numbers please?


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 11, 2015)

Sent Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Sent Rob 

Click to expand...

Received!&#128521;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 11, 2015)

Sent Smiffy, still need to confirm availability as per first post.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sent Smiffy, still need to confirm availability as per first post.
		
Click to expand...

Understood Rich


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2015)

Still looking for one more


----------



## heronsghyll (Jan 12, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Have mentioned this before but Cooden GC has it's Open Week starting Monday 6th July with various competitions held throughout the 5 days.
One of these is a four man Texas Scramble, held on Friday 10th.
I'd like to enter a team and just putting it out there to see who fancies it?
Shotgun start from 9am.
Team entry cost is Â£112.00 (which works out at Â£28.00 each obviously!) and includes coffee on arrival but no food. Having said that, food will be available throughout the day and lunch will be on me (not literally but I'll take care of it ).
If you fancy coming along for a laugh, please let me know.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Rob,

I'm gutted would love to have joined you but I checked the date and I am already on holiday that day and away.

Shame - but I am sure you will find a 3 x ball to join you. Sounds great fun.

Dave


----------



## JustOne (Jan 12, 2015)

You'll be pleased to know I won't have an official h/cap so I won't be able to.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2015)

JustOne said:



			You'll be pleased to know I won't have an official h/cap so I won't be able to.
		
Click to expand...

Why would I be pleased?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 13, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Need to check the leave & holiday situation Smiffy, but I do like a Texas scramble, definitely interested.
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			Understood Rich


Click to expand...

The Minister for Home Affairs has declared a September holiday so that's the difficult one done   will stick the leave request in tomorrow.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 15, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Why would I be pleased?


Click to expand...

Cos I'm crap 

Love you Dad :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 15, 2015)

Leave approved, I'm good.  :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 16, 2015)

Just looking for one more player to join me, Blue in Munich and Paperboy.


----------



## Leftie (Jan 16, 2015)

HID will crucify me if I put my name forward for this one as well Smiffy - so please put me down for "1st Reserve"


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 16, 2015)

Leftie said:



			HID will crucify me if I put my name forward for this one as well Smiffy - so please put me down for "1st Reserve" 

Click to expand...

On the basis that we only have 3 players mate, you're in


----------



## Leftie (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh no!!!  

Couldn't you have tried a bit harder to get a 4th?  I was only suggesting being 1st reserve in case of a last minute drop out, you know, just to help out a mate in need.   Won't be able to tell HID until a couple of days before the game - hope she doesn't make other arrangements for that day.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 17, 2015)

Leftie said:



			Oh no!!!  Couldn't you have tried a bit harder to get a 4th?
		
Click to expand...

Nope.
I like to see you squirm.


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 9, 2015)

Just about to finish work, then driving down so I can chill for the afternoon/evening and be nice and refreshed for the morning.

Been looking forward to this all week  See you all in the morning around 8.


----------

